# Kioti KL 130 Hyd issue



## MLB (Feb 12, 2021)

I have a 2008 CK30HST with a KL130 FEL. Lately the bucket dump function drifts off very quickly. The Hyd reservoir is full, and no obvious leaks. I am thinking I need a rebuild kit for the control valve. Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello MLB, welcome to the forum.

A rebuild kit for the control valve would be my first step. The only other thing it might be is leaking piston seals in the bucket cylinders. You can test for piston seal leakage by stroking out the cylinders and checking for flow out the hydraulic connection on the stroked out end.


----------



## MLB (Feb 12, 2021)

Thank You for your response. Checking the cyl for internal leaks is a great tip. I will perform that test soon and if it turns out to be leaking I happen to have both head and piston seal kits. I will also order a rebuild kit for the control valve just incase.,


----------



## MLB (Feb 12, 2021)

MLB said:


> Thank You for your response. Checking the cyl for internal leaks is a great tip. I will perform that test soon and if it turns out to be leaking I happen to have both head and piston seal kits. I will also order a rebuild kit for the control valve just incase.,


Sorry forgot add who made the response. Thank You BIGT


----------

